# Sharewatch Inactivity Fees



## vjoc (5 Dec 2012)

Looking for some advice on a low cost broker to hold my Irish/UK shares.

Currently hold my shares with FXCM via Sharewatch, but they have just introduced monthly inactivity fees of €25 per month unless your trade more than three times per month.

Was in the process of transferring my portfolio to Saxo (as recommended by Sharewatch), but received a mail today to say they were introducing similar inactivity fees in early 2013.

Could anyone recommend a low cost broker who doesn't charge inactivity fees?

Thanks


----------



## extramild (7 Dec 2012)

Contacted Equanti - but they said they could not give an account to people without a UK address.


----------



## ricta (9 Jan 2013)

probably a bit late for you but, check out Redmayne Bentley's charges.
http://www.redmayne.co.uk/sharedealing/charges.htm

they seem wait 3 years before charging an inactivity fee.

They have a Cork office, I am a customer. Easy to deal with.


----------



## bearaman (24 Jan 2013)

I have the exac6 same problem with Sharewatch and inactivity fees. So far, I haven't found another suitable stock broker who has no inactivity fees.
Is it possible to take the shares I own and have them converted into paper stocks? Do I have to hold them with a stock broker? They're my shares so I can't see why I have to choose a broker when I don't plan on trading in the immediate future.


----------

